# news 1/9



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-Fenders dominate Wizards

*EL SEGUNDO, CA - The Los Angeles D-Fenders used a dominant second quarter to defeat the visiting Dakota Wizards, 121-93, Friday at STAPLES Center. 
After a close and competitive first quarter, the D-Fenders outscored Dakota 31-12 in the second quarter to finish the first half with a 20 point lead. During the D-Fenders dominant quarter, Los Angeles guard Cecil Brown came off the bench to score 10 of his 17 points. Starting power forward Wendell White added a double-double in the first half with 13 points and 10 rebounds.

"We just didn't defend very well, but give credit to the D-Fenders because they shot the ball very well," said Wizards Head Coach Duane Ticknor. "They went on an early run and got the lead out to 20 and we just couldn't make a serious threat after that."

Los Angeles (11-4) not only finished the first half strong, but they closed the game out in convincing fashion. The D-Fenders scored 36 points in the final quarter to put the game away for good. Guard Devin Green led the team with 28 points, 9 assists, 5 steals, and 6 rebounds.

"As a team, we kept stressing our help defense throughout the week in practice. We got stops at the right times and we executed our offense," said Green.

The D-Fenders displayed tenacious defense in the victory, forcing the Wizards to shoot 40.2% from the field and creating 20 Dakota turnovers. Los Angeles added 13 steals and 7 blocks in the contest.

"Our easy transition buckets were because of good defense. We picked up a lot of steals, a lot of long rebounds and we were gone with them," said D-Fenders Head Coach Dan Panaggio. "It was a great team effort. We got contributions from everywhere."

Guard Maurice Baker led the way for the Wizards, scoring 21 points and dishing out 12 assists. Leading D-League rebounder, Rod Benson, pulled down 12 boards on the night. Dakota dropped to 9-6 on the season.

Both Dakota and Los Angeles' next games are in Anaheim. The Wizards will square off against the Arsenal Saturday night; the D-Fenders travel across town for a Southern California face-off next Friday.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Take Round Three, Beat Vipers*

The Rio Grande Valley Vipers, who were without guard Kenny Taylor who ha left the team to play overseas; were outscored 36-26 in the fourth quarter as they fell to the Southwest Division rival Austin Toros 115-107 Friday night at the Austin Convention Center.In a game that was back and forth from the get-go and saw 10 lead changes and nine ties Rio Grande Valley fell flat in the final four minutes of the game and saw the Toros jump out to their largest lead of 11 before falling by eight. D-League Player of the month CJ Watson led the way for Rio Grande Valley with 27 points in the losing effort and Craig Winder scored a career high 23 points in the loss for the Vipers.
Austin forward Kris Lang scored 32 points to lead all scorers. San Antonio assignee Ian Mahinmi added 23 in the Austin victory. Five Toro players scored in double figures including the returning Marcus Williams who had been called up by the Spurs on December 26th, with his 15 points.
The two division foes will face off again tomorrow night at the Austin Convention Center for a 7:00 tip-off. 
The Rio Grande Valley Vipers are an expansion team in the NBA Development League (NBA D-League). The D-League is the official minor league of the National Basketball Association. Now in its seventh season, the D-league will have 14 teams that will play a 50 game schedule. The teams include Albuquerque Thunderbirds (NM), Anaheim Arsenal (CA), Austin Toros (TX), Bakersfield Jam (CA), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, ND), Fort Wayne Mad Ants (IN), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Iowa Energy (Des Moines), Los Angeles D-Fenders (CA), Sioux Falls Skyforce (SD) and Tulsa 66ers (OK) and Utah Flash (Orem). The Vipers NBA affiliates are the Houston Rockets, Cleveland Cavaliers and the New Orleans Hornets.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce outlasts Energy at home*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D., Jan. 4 - It took three tries for the Sioux Falls Skyforce to beat the Iowa Energy this season, and all they needed was homecourt advantage. After losing the previous two times at Iowa, the Skyforce survived a nail-biting fourth quarter to win 96-94 Friday night at the Sioux Falls Arena. "This is a great win for us, our guys showed a lot of character tonight," said Skyforce head coach Nate Tibbetts. "If you start losing those games over and over you start questioning yourself, and we need to build off of this."
David Bailey led the Skyforce with 23 points and six assists as four players scored in double digits for Sioux Falls. Kasib Powell scored 21, Jason Klotz added 15, and Chris Alexander and Elton Nesbitt scored 12 and 11, respectively.
"We need to have four or five or six guys play well," said Tibbetts. "We can't have one or two guys play well and be successful."
Iowa led most of the first half but the Skyforce was able to keep it close and eventually tied the game at 60 going into halftime. Sioux Falls started the third quarter strong, gaining a 10-point advantage with 6:05 left in the quarter. Iowa closed the gap and took advantage of a 9:50 span that lasted into the fourth where the Skyforce failed to make a field goal. Iowa never was able to take more than a one-point lead, however, and Sioux Falls kept the lead for the final five minutes of regulation.
Mike Efevberha led the Energy with 19 points and nine rebounds off the bench. Jeff Horner also provided a spark for Iowa by hitting four 3-pointers on his way to 14 points. The Energy has now lost three games in row but will have another chance against Sioux Falls on Sunday. Tipoff is scheduled for 5 p.m. at the Sioux Falls Arena.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Flash hand Bakersfield 12th road loss*

OREM, Utah, Jan. 4, 2008 - Morris Almond led all Utah Flash scorers with 28 points as the Flash defeated the Bakersfield Jam 103-88 in NBA Development League action Friday night at the McKay Events Center. 
The Flash (9-6), who have played 10 of their 15 games this season at home, continue a five-game homestand Saturday night by hosting the Tulsa 66ers. Bakersfield (3-16) is 1-12 on the road this season and finishes its current road trip in Idaho on Saturday.

"With this many home games this early, you have to take advantage and gain some momentum before heading onto the road, because on the road it is just tough." Flash coach Brad Jones said.

Brian Jackson recorded his second double-double of the season with 14 points and 10 rebounds, while James Lang added 10 points. Brian Hamilton scored 14 points and Kevin Kruger added 15 points and eight assists. Michael Cuffee chipped in 13 points off the Flash bench.

The Flash recorded a season high 26 assists on the night as 10 Flash players contributed to the scoring efforts.

"We are successful when we share the ball." Kruger said. "We aren't a selfish team and we make that extra pass when we need to."

Andre Barrett led all Bakersfield scorers with 30 points, including shooting 10-of-10 from the free throw line. Kosta Perovic doubled up for the Jam with 10 points and 11 rebounds, while Scooter McFadgon and James Peters each contributed 12 points.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Idaho Notches Sixth Straight Win*

BOISE, Idaho (January 4, 2008) - Reminiscent of an NBA Western Conference battle, the Idaho Stampede wore Seattle SuperSonics jerseys and defeated the Tulsa 66ers, who donned Dallas Mavericks jerseys, 101-92 on Friday. The jerseys were part of much larger festivities, the SLIERS Sonics Affiliate Night. Seattle mascot, Squatch entertained the thousands in attendance, and Sonics giveaways were tossed into the crowd throughout the event. 
Idaho jumped on Tulsa early, beginning the game on a 15-8 run after a Roberto Bergersen mid-range jumper and lay up four minutes into the first quarter. The Stampede converted 12 field goals on nine assists, shooting over 57% in the quarter. Forward Ernest Scott capped off the quarter with a three pointer from the left wing as the buzzer sounded, to put Idaho ahead 30-25.

In the second quarter, Tulsa struggled from the field, shooting 6-for-21 while managing only 15 points. Idaho took advantage and went into halftime up 57-40.

"When we have a great crowd like we did tonight, they really are our 'Sixth Man'," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "We fed off of their energy and it helped push us to the win."

Both teams traded baskets through the third quarter until 4:57 left to go in the game, when a Nick Fazekas tip-in helped to spark a 10-2 run for Tulsa. That flurry of free throws and lay ups cut the Idaho lead to 94-86 with two minutes left in the contest. Scott hit a three-pointer from the left wing and center Lance Allred put in a lay-up in the final minute to seal the win for the Stampede.

The Stampede never trailed in the game.

Their three NBA assigned players led the 66ers the entire contest. Maurice Ager, on assignment from the Mavericks, had a team-high 20 points. Nick Fazekas, also on assignment from the Mavericks, had a double double with 15 points and 14 rebounds off the bench. Ramon Sessions, on assignment from the Milwaukee Bucks, finished with 13 points.

For the first time this season, Idaho had three players finish with double-doubles. Cory Violette had a game-high 24 points and 10 rebounds, Randy Livingston had 17 points and dished out 16 assists, and Allred scored 14 points while snagging a game-high 11 rebounds. Bergersen added 20 points, while Mouhamed Sene, on NBA assignment from the SuperSonics, pitched in eight points and 10 rebounds. It was the first time while in the D-League, that Idaho had three players with double-digit rebounding efforts.

Tulsa (4-10) continues onto their second game of a four-game road trip tomorrow night against the Utah Flash. Idaho (11-5) looks to extend their 7-0 record at home tomorrow night against the Bakersfield Jam.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal Soar Over Thunderbirds, 105 - 103*

Anaheim, Calif., January 4, 2008 - The last time the Anaheim Arsenal played at home they won, 133 - 130, in a dramatic overtime game with only 4 eligible Arsenal players left on the court, due to fouls, injuries, and an ejection. Although Friday's game against the Albuquerque Thunderbirds did not go into overtime, it was just as dramatic as its predecessor. Former Orange County High School phenom and current Thunderbird, DJ Strawberry, helped Albuquerque jump out to a 29 - 27 lead at the end of the first quarter. Strawberry, who is currently on assignment from the Phoenix Suns, had 11 points on 5-of-7 shooting in the first 12 minutes of play.
DJ Strawberry and the Thunderbirds continued their strong play in the second quarter. Thunderbird big men; Darvin Ham, Serge Angounou, and Ejike Ugboaja controlled the boards and helped Albuquerque out rebound Anaheim 23 - 17. The Arsenal looked to counter by being more aggressive on the offensive end with several strong drives to the basket by Guillermo Diaz and Will Blalock, who ended up with 13 and 15 points, respectively, by the end of the first half. 
Diaz and Blalock's aggressiveness sparked the Arsenal defense, tallying 7 steals by the end of the second quarter. With under a minute to go, the Arsenal finished the half with 2 steals, including a Diaz steal with 10.3 seconds left that led to a fast break dunk by Jamaal Thomas. The dunk helped the Arsenal go up 4 points, 53 - 49, which would ultimately be the score at the sound of the halftime horn.
The Arsenal offensive remained consistent in the third quarter with an alley-oop dunk by Kedrick Brown from Will Blalock, and a buzzer beating 3-pointer by Diaz with 6:20 left in the quarter that made the score 69 - 62, advantage Arsenal. The Thunderbird offense also played well in the quarter and kept the game close through ball distribution and offensive rebounding. Josh Gross of the Thunderbirds pulled down 2 offensive rebounds, including one that resulted in a 2-point put back. The Arsenal however, closed the third quarter strong with another Thomas high-flying dunk, and a another buzzer beating 3-pointer, this time by Marquis Webb, that put the Arsenal up 10 points 79-69 to start the fourth quarter. In the fourth, Albuquerque looked to cut down its 10-point deficit by slowing down the tempo with better ball movement and spacing. Thunderbird point guard Elijah Ingram controlled his team's offensive rhythm by looking for the open man, accounting for 5 Thunderbird assists in the game. However, the Arsenal remained undaunted by the slower tempo and continued to score on fast break points off Blalock and Diaz assists. 
With 5:16 left to play, DJ Strawberry looked to take over the game by scoring 7 points on consecutive Thunderbird possessions. The Thunderbirds also tightened up their defense and got within 3 points of the Arsenal, 103 - 100, with less then 30.0 seconds remaining. With 6.1 seconds left, Strawberry continued his clutch offense with a 3-pointer that tied the game 103 - 103. 
Anaheim looked to forward Steven Smith on its final offensive possession, and he did not disappoint. Backing down his opponent 18-feet away from the basket, Smith turned around and matched Strawberry's heroics with a field goal that recaptured the lead for the Arsenal with 2.3 seconds left, 105 - 103.
After a Blalock deflection with 0.9 seconds left on the game clock, Albuquerque had one final chance to win or send the game into overtime. On the inbounds Albuquerque forward Ramon Dyer put up a 3-point attempt that nearly went in, but bounced off the rim and gave the Arsenal another dramatic victory at home.
Anaheim Arsenal Head Coach Reggie Geary said after the game, "Being in the lead for most of the game, we shouldn't have had to hit a game winning shot, but Steven hit a great shot."
Geary went on to add, "[It was] nice to see 5 guys in double figures, but more importantly we had 20 assists. If the team buys into the philosophy of sharing the ball we'll be a good team." 
Guillermo Diaz led the balanced Arsenal attack with 18 points, while DJ Strawberry led all players with 29 points, but it was not enough to pull off a come from behind victory. 
Anaheim will play the Dakota Wizards tonight at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. Tip-off is at 7:30 PM. For more information about the Arsenal, call (714) 635-BALL or visit www.anaheimarsenal.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments 1/5*

FRIDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Friday's games v Devin Green led Los Angeles with 28 points, while Wendell White chipped in with a 19-point, 13-rebound double-double in the win. 
v Austin's Kris Lang led all scorers with 32 points as the Toros downed the Vipers in Austin. 
v David Bailey netted a game-high 23 points for Sioux Falls as the Skyforce edged the Iowa Energy by two points. 
v Idaho's Cory Violette recorded a double-double with 24 points and 10 rebounds in the Stampede's victory over the Tulsa 66ers. 
v Morris Almond, on assignment to the Flash from the Utah Jazz, scored 28 points, while Brian Jackson finished with a double-double of 10 points and 14 rebounds. 
v Guillermo Diaz scored a team-high 20 points in his first game back with Anaheim as the Arsenal topped Albuquerque by two points. 
D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE TIPS OFF JANUARY 14th: The fourth annual D-League Showcase will be held in Boise, Idaho on the Stampede's home court of Qwest Arena on January 14-17, 2008. The Stampede will host all 14 D-League teams, who, along with general managers, player personnel and scouts from each of the 30 NBA teams will come together for 14 games over four days to highlight the league's talent. To obtain credentials to the Showcase, please e-mail Monica Lewis at [email protected]. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (8 call-ups, 8 players, 5 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-present 
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-present 
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29 
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/28-present 
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (26 assignments, 22 players, 15 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 12/17 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 N/A 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 12/17 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, N/A 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22 
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 N/A 
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 N/A 
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 N/A 
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A 
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros sneak past Vipers in double overtime*

Austin, TX - Missed opportunities and missed free throws will be what Rio Grande Valley Vipers will remember from their 125-114 double overtime loss to the Austin Toros Saturday night at the Austin Convention Center. The Vipers (9-7) are now 2-4 on their current eight game road swing and the Toros (12-4) remained undefeated at home this season with a 10-0 record. Vipers guard CJ Watson missed a lay-up attempt at the end of regulation that would have avoided overtime, but it missed off the side of the rim and sent the game to the first overtime. Rio Grande Valley had as much as a six point edge in the first overtime but when the Toros pulled to within three in the final 22 seconds Watson missed two free throws that would have made it a two-possession game with 19 seconds remaining. The Toros tied the game with 4.3 seconds remaining in the first overtime on Marcus Williams reverse lay-up. A missed running lay-up by Craig Winder sent the game to a second overtime. The Toros outscored Rio Grande Valley 17-6 in the second overtime to win the game by the 11-point margin. 
Watson scored a career high 42 points in the loss missing a triple double by two rebounds and two assists. Cleveland assignee Cedric Simmons blocked seven Toro shots and scored 13 points before fouling out in the fourth quarter. The Vipers finished the game with just five available players with three Rio Grande players (Simmons, Quannas White, Trent Strickland) fouling out. Williams led the Toros scoring sheet with 32 points and 20 rebounds.
Rio Grande Valley will finish out their eight game road swing with stops in Utah on Wednesday and Tulsa on Sunday. The tip-off for the game in Utah is set for 8:00 pm CST.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*66ers bench leads Tulsa to victory over Flash*

OREM, Utah - Ramon Sessions and Nick Fazekas combined for 54 of Tulsa's 66 bench points as the 66ers snapped a six-game losing streak with a 111-103 victory over the Utah Flash in NBA Development League action Saturday night at the McKay Events Center. 
Tulsa's three NBA-assigned players combined for 79 points. Sessions, on assignment from the Milwaukee Bucks, finished with 29 points. Dallas Mavericks assignees Maurice Ager and Fazekas had 25 each. 

"Ager, Fazekas and Sessions were all three terrific tonight." Flash coach Brad Jones said. "We just couldn't keep them in front of us all game long."

Both teams return to action Wednesday. Tulsa (5-10) travels to Bakersfield, while the Flash (9-7) continue a five-game homestand by hosting Rio Grande Valley. 

Despite an 11-0 run that gave Utah a brief lead mid-way through the fourth quarter and a career night by center James Lang, the Flash couldn't overcome a stingy 66ers defense that forced 27 turnovers that resulted in 43 Tulsa points. 

Lang finished with 25 points and 23 rebounds, converting 9-of-11 from the floor. Morris Almond led the offensive charge for the Flash with 31 points, while Brian Hamilton and Kevin Kruger chipped in 11 and 10, respectively.

"I was real pleased with our defense tonight" Tulsa head coach Joey Meyer said. "Our intensity on defense was remarkable and I believe that is what won the game for us."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Thunderbirds Squeak Past Mad Ants 89 - 87*

Albuquerque, N.M. - The Albuquerque Thunderbirds pulled off a nail biter defeating the Fort Wayne Mad Ants 89 - 87 on affiliate night. D.J. Strawberry led all scorers with 39 points for the Thunderbirds on 14 for 24 shooting. 
Sammy Mejia recorded a double - double in a losing effort for the Mad Ants, 27 points and 11 rebounds. Three other Mad Ants scored in double figures including Corey Minnifield's 23 points and 8 rebounds. 

For the Thunderbirds Josh Gross pitched in 17 points to go along with Ramon Dyer's 11 points. Strawberry also recorded team highs with 7 rebounds and 6 assists. 

Strawberry got started early in the first quarter with 13 points on 5 for 7 shooting. The Thunderbirds ended the quarter on a 5 - 0 run to pull even with the Mad Ants 23 - 23. 

Russell had 10 points in the second quarter for the Mad Ants helping to keep the score tight. Fort Wayne was able to put together a 10 - 1 run over the last two minutes of the second quarter to take a 46 - 40 lead into the break. 

Albuquerque opened the third quarter with an 8 - 3 run pulling them within one. Both teams struggled to gain an advantage the remainder of the quarter and after three the Mad Ants led 64 - 63. 

Strawberry had 16 points in the fourth quarter including two key free throws with 20 seconds left to put the Thunderbirds up by three. Both teams fought back and forth all quarter, Albuquerque finally secured a lead when Gross hit a three point shot with just over a minute remaining. 

The Thunderbirds hit the road for their next four games starting Wednesday, January 10th against the Austin Toros, before returning home to take on the Tulsa 66ers, Wednesday, January 23rd. Game time is set for 10:30 a.m. it will be the first of two school house jam games for the Thunderbirds. 

Fort Wayne continues its road trip next Tuesday, January 8th at Colorado before heading to Utah to take on the Flash, January 11th. 

Thunderbirds 2007-08 single game tickets are on sale now and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com, any Ticketmaster location or at the Thunderbirds front office at 111 Lomas Blvd. NE, Suite 240, Albuquerque, NM 87102. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK. 

The Thunderbirds stay focused on the community by participating in community events such as the Read to Achieve Program as well as D-League Cares. In the past two seasons the Thunderbirds have worked over 3,000 hours in the community, staying dedicated to Albuquerque and New Mexico.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Seven Straight Is Sweet For Stampede*

BOISE, Idaho (January 5, 2008) - It took a bit longer than planned, but the Idaho Stampede overwhelmed the Bakersfield Jam 100-87. The game was delayed about an hour due to travel issues with inclement weather in other parts of the country for both the visiting Jam and the referees. The victory extends Idaho's overall winning streak to seven games, and the Stampede remain undefeated at home with an 8-0 record. 
"We played as a team tonight," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "When you share the ball and defend as a unit, you're going to have some success. It was great to get the win in front of all of those fans that were so patient for the start of the game, considering the circumstances."

As was the case the previous night against the Tulsa 66ers, Idaho never trailed in the contest, jumping all over Bakersfield early with a 23-4 run. The Jam never recovered, shooting under 24% for the first quarter while turning the ball over seven times. Idaho shot 52.6% from the field and built a 19-point lead going into the second quarter at 30-11. The 11 points scored in the quarter by the Jam was the lowest point total for a quarter given up by the Stampede all season.

Bakersfield began the second quarter in much better shape, going on a 10-2 run to cut the Idaho lead to 11 at 32-21 after a Scooter McFadgon three-pointer and free throws by Jovan Harris and Anthony Wilkins. However, over the next four minutes of action, Idaho went on an 18-4 run of their own, capped by a Mouhamed Sene lay up to put the Stampede ahead 50-25 with 4:56 remaining in the half.

Cory Violette led the charge for the Stampede to start the second half, sparking a 13-6 run to push Idaho to its biggest lead of the game at 31 points with 7:50 remaining in the quarter. During that run, Violette contributed two lay ups, two free throws, two assists, a jump shot from deep in the paint, a block shot, and a three-pointer.

Bakersfield finished with four players with double figures scoring, led by Andre Barrett who had a game-high 24 points and eight assists. Harris contributed 15 points and grabbed seven rebounds off the bench. McFadgon pitched in 13 points, while James Peters added 10 points. Kosta Perovic, on an NBA assignment from the Golden State Warriors, snagged 12 rebounds in the loss.

Idaho had six players in double figures, led by Violette with 16 points and nine rebounds. Randy Livingston finished with 15 points and 11 assists, his ninth double double of the season. Sene, on NBA assignment from the Seattle SuperSonics, contributed 15 points and nine rebounds off the bench. Lance Allred added his tenth double double of the year with 12 points and 13 rebounds. Roberto Bergersen had 13 points, and Mike Taylor put in 10 points, eight of which came in the fourth quarter.

The Jam (3-17), losers of three straight games, travel home to face the Tulsa 66ers on Wednesday and the Sioux Falls Skyforce on Saturday at Rabobank Arena.

The Stampede (12-5) stay home to play the Colorado 14ers and Fort Wayne Mad Ants next Friday and Saturday nights before hosting the 2008 NBA Development League Showcase from January 14-17.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mavericks Recall Maurice Ager From D-League*

DALLAS-The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have recalled guard Maurice Ager from the Tulsa 66ers of the NBA D-League. Ager (6-5, 202) is being recalled for the first time this season after recently being assigned to Tulsa on December 16. He has played in 8 games for the 66ers and averaged 17.4 points and 2.3 assists in 33.4 minutes per game. 
Ager, who was drafted by Dallas with the 28th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, has played in 7 games for the Mavericks this season and holds averages of 2.1 points and 0.6 rebounds. He is scheduled to meet the team in Minnesota today for the Mavericks game against the Timberwolves on Sunday, Jan. 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal Leave Wizards Spellbound 106 - 97*

Anaheim, Calif., January 5, 2008 - The Anaheim Arsenal looked to continue their home court winning ways when they faced the defending D-League Champions Dakota Wizards on Saturday night. Coming into the game, the Arsenal had won 4 straight home games, including a nail biting victory over the Albuquerque Thunderbirds the previous night. Both teams started the game trying to establish their offenses inside the paint with early entry passes to their respective big men. Newly acquired Arsenal Center, Marcus Campbell, accounted for 12 Arsenal first quarter points with 6 field goals in the painted area. Guillermo Diaz came off the bench with 3:11 left in the quarter and provided an instant spark to the offense. On four consecutive possessions, Diaz added 10 points to the Arsenal scoring total by hitting 2 jumpers and recording two 3-point assists to Steven Smith. Diaz's offense gave the Arsenal a 26 - 20 lead at the end of first.
Led by 6-10 forward Rod Benson the Wizards came out with a stronger offensive showing in the second quarter. Benson finished the first half with 14 points on 6-of-9 shooting and 2-of-2 from the free throw line. The Wizard defense also picked up the pace by forcing three consecutive Arsenal turnovers. This effort led to a 3-pointer by Maurice Baker that tied the score at 30 - 30 with 8:17 to go before halftime. 
Following a timeout, the Arsenal players regrouped to close the second quarter with strong defense. The Arsenal defense created Wizard turnovers that resulted in fast break points. Among the fast break points were slam dunks by Kedrick Brown and Jamaal Thomas, which helped the Arsenal to another quarter ending 6-point lead, 52 - 48. 
The Arsenal offense came out of the blocks after halftime, outscoring the Wizards 4-1 in the first four minutes of the third quarter. Kedrick Brown got things started with a jumper and threw down a high flying dunk off an assist by Will Blalock. Though the Arsenal came out strong, the Wizards were able to make little runs throughout the quarter to chip away and eventually take a 65 - 64 lead after a Kevin Lyde free throw with 5:29 left before the final period. After losing the lead, the Arsenal picked up their play with cohesiveness on both sides of the floor. Several Arsenal lay-ups and Wizard turnovers later, brought the score to a 78 - 73 Arsenal lead.
Hustle and quick play helped the Arsenal preserve their lead in the fourth. Marcus Campbell returned to his first quarter offensive form and added 3 blocked shots that set the tone throughout the quarter. The Wizards came within 5 points of the Arsenal with 4:10 left in the game, but could not get any closer due to strong Arsenal offensive rebounding and 5 missed free throw opportunities. The Arsenal on the other hand were able to capitalize on their free throws and finished the game with a 106 - 97 win, only missing 3 throws, hitting 26-of-29 from the line. 
Arsenal head coach Reggie Geary said after the game, "They're a really good team. Our rebounds at the end of the game were the key to our victory, and that was a great accomplishment against the league's number one rebounding team." 
Though six Wizard players scored in double digits, it was the play of Kedrick Brown and Marcus Campbell that made the difference in the game. Both players recorded double-doubles, Brown with 22 points and 11 rebounds, and Campbell with 21 points and 12 rebounds. 
Brown had this to say, "I think we played well, we're finally starting to click. Last nights win gave us confidence going into tonight's game. We need to get on a roll and these two games certainly helped."
Regardless of great individual play, Assistant Coach Dean Murray best summed up the Arsenal team effort, "That was the best game we have played all season."
Anaheim will play its next game on Friday, January 11, 2008 vs. the L.A. D-Fenders at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. The game will be an NBA Affiliation Night Game and will feature both teams wearing jerseys of their NBA Affiliates, the Los Angeles Clippers for the Arsenal and the Los Angeles for the D-Fenders. Tip-off is at 7:30 PM. For more information about the Arsenal, call (714) 635-BALL or visit www.anaheimarsenal.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments 1/6*

SATURDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Saturday's games v Marcus Williams led Austin with a 32-point, 20-rebound double-double as the Toros defeated Rio Grande Valley in double overtime. 
v On assignment from the Phoenix Suns D.J. Strawberry finished with a game-high 39 points for Albuquerque in the Thunderbirds' win. 
v A trio of NBA assigned players lifted Tulsa to an eight-point victory over Utah, as Ramon Sessions (Milwaukee Bucks) led with 29 points, including 10-of-10 from the free throw line, while Dallas Mavericks assignees Maurice Ager and Nick Fazekas each scored 25 in the win. 
v Cory Violette scored a team-high 16 points for Idaho, while Lance Allred finished with a double-double of 12 points and 13 rebounds and Randy Livingston recorded a 15-point, 11-assist double-double in the Stampede's win. 
v Anaheim's Steven Smith scored a team-high 29 points, as teammates Kedrick Brown (22 points, 11 rebounds) and Marcus Campbell (21 points and 12 rebounds) each tallied double-doubles in the win. 
D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE TIPS OFF JANUARY 14th: The fourth annual D-League Showcase will be held in Boise, Idaho on the Stampede's home court of Qwest Arena on January 14-17, 2008. The Stampede will host all 14 D-League teams, who, along with general managers, player personnel and scouts from each of the 30 NBA teams will come together for 14 games over four days to highlight the league's talent. To obtain credentials to the Showcase, please e-mail Monica Lewis at [email protected]. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (8 call-ups, 8 players, 5 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-present 
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-present 
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29 
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/28-present 
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (26 assignments, 22 players, 15 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 12/17 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 N/A 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 12/17 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, N/A 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22 
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 1/6 
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 N/A 
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 N/A 
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A 
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Skyforce Beats Energy For Second Straight Time*

SIOUX FALLS, S.D., Jan. 6 - The Sioux Falls Skyforce duplicated their win on Friday night with another home victory against division rival Iowa Sunday evening. Defense was the deciding factor this time as the Skyforce gave up their lowest point total of the season, winning 85-80."We have the best fans in the D-League, and our guys really feed off that," said Skyforce head coach Nate Tibbetts. "You can always control how hard you play defensively, both teams really got after it."
It was again a team effort for Sioux Falls (7-10) as five players scored in double figures, including a 13-point, 10-rebound performance from Chris Alexander off the bench. Kasib Powell led the scoring for the Skyforce as he has done much of the year with 22 points while adding nine boards. 
"Kasib's one of the premier guys in our league," said Tibbetts. "The last two or three games he's really stepped up and showed what he can do, we love having him here that's for sure."
Both teams struggled shooting from the outside early and neither gained much of a lead in the first half. Sioux Falls came out strong in the third quarter gaining an eight point lead at one point and went into the fourth quarter up 68-62. Iowa (9-10) finished shooting 42% from the field and 26% from 3-point range. Sioux Falls was equally bad as they finished 41% from the field and 18% from behind the arc.
Jeff Horner and Dwayne Mitchell led the Energy with 18 points and 17 points, respectively. Jeff Hagen added a double-double for Iowa scoring 10 points and grabbing 14 rebounds.
Sioux Falls plays next at Dakota on Wednesday at 7 p.m. Iowa's next game is also at Dakota on Friday at 7 p.m.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments 1/7*

SUNDAY NIGHT HIGHLIGHTS...top performers from Sunday's games v Kasib Powell scored a game-high 22 points in route to the Skyforce's five-point win, while Chris Alexander chipped in with a 13-point, 10-rebound double-double. 
v Iowa's Jeff Horner scored a team-high 18 points in the Energy's loss as teammate Jeff Hagen finished with a double-double of 10 points and a game-high 14 rebounds. 
AGER AND PEROVIC RECALLED TO NBA: The Dallas Mavericks recalled Maurice Ager from the Tulsa 66ers while Kosta Perovic was recalled from the Bakersfield Jam by the Golden State Warriors on Sunday. Ager, who was originally assigned to the 66ers on Dec. 16, appeared in eight games for Tulsa and posted averages of 17.4 points and 2.3 assists in 33.4 minutes per game. Perovic, who has appeared in 19 games for the Jam since his Nov. 18 assignment, finished his first stint in the D-League averaging 8.6 points, 5.7 rebounds and 1.37 blocks in 22.1 minutes per game. 
D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE TIPS OFF ONE WEEK FROM TODAY: The fourth annual D-League Showcase will be held in Boise, Idaho on the Stampede's home court of Qwest Arena on January 14-17, 2008. The Stampede will host all 14 D-League teams, who, along with general managers, player personnel and scouts from each of the 30 NBA teams will come together for 14 games over four days to highlight the league's talent. To obtain credentials to the Showcase, please e-mail Monica Lewis at [email protected]. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (8 call-ups, 8 players, 5 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-present 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-present 
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-present 
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29 
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/28-present 
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-present 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (26 assignments, 22 players, 15 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16 12/17 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 1/6 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 12/17 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, N/A 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22 
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 1/6 
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 N/A 
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 N/A 
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A 
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Warriors Recall Kosta Perovic From Bakersfield*

OAKLAND, CA - The Golden State Warriors have recalled center Kosta Perovic (COAST-a PEAR-a-vich) from the Bakersfield Jam of the NBA Development League, Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations Chris Mullin announced today. 
Perovic, who was originally assigned to the Jam on November 18, 2007, appeared in 19 games for Bakersfield, averaging 8.6 points, 5.7 rebounds and 1.37 blocks in 22.1 minutes per contest. The 22-year-old tallied a season-high 18 points in 28 minutes at the Utah Flash on December 22. 

For more information on the Golden State Warriors, log onto www.warriors.com 

For more information on the NBA Development League, log onto www.nba.com/dleague


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mavericks Recall Maurice Ager From D-League*

TULSA, Okla., January 7, 2008 - The Dallas Mavericks announced today that they have recalled guard Maurice Ager from the Tulsa 66ers of the NBA D-League. 
Ager (6-5, 202) is being recalled for the first time this season after recently being assigned to Tulsa on December 16. He has played in 8 games for the 66ers and averaged 17.4 points and 2.3 assists in 33.4 minutes per game. 

Ager, who was drafted by Dallas with the 28th pick in the 2006 NBA Draft, has played in 7 games for the Mavericks this season and holds averages of 2.1 points and 0.6 rebounds. He is scheduled to meet the team in Minnesota today for the Mavericks game against the Timberwolves on Sunday, Jan. 6.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Albuquerque's D.J. Strawberry Named D-League.com Performer of the Week*

NEW YORK, Jan. 7, 2008 - D.J. Strawberry, on assignment from the Phoenix Suns to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, was today named D-League.com Performer of the Week for games played during the week of Dec. 31. In two games, Strawberry averaged 34.0 points, 6.5 rebounds and 5.5 assists, while shooting 24-of-41 (.585) from the field and 8-of-14 (.571) from three-point range. Selected by the Phoenix Suns with the 59th overall selection in the 2007 NBA Draft, Strawberry finished the week with a 39-point, seven-rebound, six-assist, and two-steal performance in an 89-87 win over the Fort Wayne Mad Ants on Saturday, Jan. 5. The night before, Strawberry netted a game-high 29 points in a two-point loss to the Anaheim Arsenal. 
Strawberry, a four-year product of the University of Maryland and son of eight-time Major League Baseball All-Star Darryl Strawberry, averaged of 10.1 points, 3.3 rebounds, 2.9 assists and 1.82 steals in 111 collegiate games. Strawberry ranks among Maryland's all-time leaders in points, assists, and steals. Since his assignment on Dec. 18, Strawberry has appeared in five games for the Thunderbirds and is averaging 31.6 points, 3.8 rebounds and 3.2 assists. Prior to his assignment, Strawberry played in six games for the Suns, averaging 2.0 points. 
Other top performers in the D-League last week included Utah's Morris Almond, who averaged 29.5 points and 4.0 rebounds in two games; Randy Livingston who averaged 16.0 points, 13.5 assists and 5.5 rebounds for Idaho; Fort Wayne's Sammy Mejia who averaged 24.0 points, 8.5 rebounds, 3.5 assists and 2.5 steals; C.J. Watson, of Rio Grande Valley, who finished the week averaging 33.5 points, 6.5 rebounds and 5.5 assists; and Austin's Marcus Williams, who averaged 23.5 points, 13.0 rebounds and 5.5 assists.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bulls Re-Assign JamesOn Curry to D-League's Iowa Energy*

NEW YORK, NY - Jan. 7, 2008 - The Chicago Bulls today announced they have re-assigned rookie guard JamesOn Curry to the Iowa Energy, the Bulls' D-League affiliate. Curry's re-assignment will be the 27th assignment of the 2007-08 season. The team also recalled rookie forward Demetris Nichols from the Energy. Curry, the 51st overall selection in the 2007 NBA Draft, played nine games during his first stint in the D-League (Nov. 17 - Dec. 18, 2007) averaging 21.9 points, 5.8 assists and 3.6 rebounds in 41.4 minutes per game, while shooting 47.3 percent from the field, 38.7 percent from three-point range, and 77.4 percent from the free throw line. 
Curry, 6-3, 190-pounds, appeared in all seven of Chicago's 2007-08 preseason games, averaging 4.0 points, 2.1 assists and 1.9 rebounds in 17.3 minutes per game. Curry finished his college career at Oklahoma State averaging 13.5 points, 3.5 assists and 1.1 rebounds in 101 games (83 starts). Curry was a Third Team All-Big 12 selection as well as Second Team All-District 12 choice during his junior season. 
Nichols, 6-8, 216-pounds, appeared in nine games with the Energy during his assignment and averaged 18.1 points, 4.1 rebounds, 2.6 assists and 1.0 blocks in 36.9 minutes per game, while shooting 41.4 percent from the field, 33.3 percent from behind the three-point arc and 80.0 percent from the free throw line. Acquired by the Bulls on waivers on Dec. 7, Nichols also has spent time this season with New York and Cleveland, having appeared in three games with the Cavaliers. 
Originally selected by Portland 53rd overall in the 2007 NBA Draft, Nichols was a four-year contributor at Syracuse, where he averaged 10.9 points, 4.1 rebounds and 1.1 assists in 123 career games. During his senior season, Nichols led the Big East in scoring with 18.9 points. For his efforts, he earned a spot on the All-Big East team and finished second in the 19th Annual State Farm College Three Point Championship in March 2007.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Terry Stotts Hired As D-League's Coaches Consultant*

NEW YORK, NY - Jan. 7, 2008 - Terry Stotts, who spent four seasons as an NBA head coach with the Milwaukee Bucks and Atlanta Hawks, today was named the NBA Development League's Coaches Consultant. Stotts' coaching career has also included stints in Europe and the Continental Basketball Association. In his new role Stotts will evaluate each of the League's coaches and provide insight into improving their skills in order for them to elevate to the NBA. "Terry's experience as a coach at the NBA and minor league level will greatly impact the development of our coaches," said Chris Alpert the D-League's Vice President of Basketball Operations and Player Personnel. "We are looking forward to having him work with our coaches to continue to improve the opportunities for growth and development the D-League provides to its coaches and players." 
Stotts, 50, brings three decades worth of basketball experience to his new position. A second round draft pick by the Houston Rockets in the 1980 NBA Draft, Stotts' playing career included stops in Italy, the CBA, Spain and France. He also played collegiately at the University of Oklahoma. 
His coaching career began in 1990-91 when he joined George Karl's staff with the CBA Albany Patroons. That season, the Patroons finished with a CBA-record 50-6 mark. After one additional season with the CBA, Stotts joined Karl's staff with the Seattle SuperSonics. In five seasons, his Seattle teams posted a 357-135 record. 
Following another assistant coaching job with the Milwaukee Bucks, Stotts became the head coach of the Atlanta Hawks 27 games into the 2002-03 season. Atlanta posted a 52-85 mark under Stotts' tenure before he returned to the assistant coaching ranks with the Golden State Warriors. In 2005-06 the Iowa native became the head coach of the Milwaukee Bucks, guiding them to the playoffs in his first season. Stotts owns an NBA coaching record of 115-168. 
Stotts succeeds Lee Rose as the D-League Coaches Consultant. Rose joined the Charlotte Bobcats coaching staff prior to this season along side former D-League coaches Paul Mokeski, Jeff Capel, Mike Sanders and head coach Sam Vincent.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*D-League Daily Developments 1/8*

D-LEAGUE SHOWCASE TIPS OFF MONDAY: The fourth annual D-League Showcase will be held in Boise, Idaho on the Stampede's home court of Qwest Arena on January 14-17, 2008. The Stampede will host all 14 D-League teams, who, along with general managers, player personnel and scouts from each of the 30 NBA teams will come together for 14 games over four days to highlight the league's talent. To obtain credentials to the Showcase, please e-mail Monica Lewis at [email protected]. Contact Larry Berger ([email protected]) or Joanna Shapiro ([email protected]) with any other questions. D.J. STRAWBERRY EARNS PERFORMER OF THE WEEK HONORS: D.J. Strawberry, on assignment from the Phoenix Suns to the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, earned D-League.com Performer of the Week for games played during the week of Dec. 31. In two games, Strawberry averaged 34.0 points, 6.5 rebounds and 5.5 assists, while shooting 24-of-41 (.585) from the field and 8-of-14 (.571) from three-point range. 
BULLS RECALLS NICHOLS, RE-ASSIGNS CURRY: The Chicago Bulls re-assigned rookie guard JamesOn Curry to the Iowa Energy and recalled rookie forward Demetris Nichols from Iowa. Curry, the 51st overall selection in the 2007 NBA Draft, played nine games during his first stint in the D-League (Nov. 17 - Dec. 18, 2007) averaging 21.9 points, 5.8 assists and 3.6 rebounds in 41.4 minutes per game. Nichols, 6-8, 216-pounds, appeared in nine games with the Energy during his assignment and averaged 18.1 points, 4.1 rebounds, 2.6 assists and 1.0 blocks in 36.9 minutes per game. 
GATORADE CALL-UP BOARD (8 call-ups, 8 players, 5 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Call-Up Dates 
Eddie Gill New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 11/15/07-12/12/07 
Jelani McCoy Denver Nuggets L.A. D-Fenders 11/29/07-12/27 
Luke Jackson Miami Heat Idaho Stampede 12/12/07-present 
Jeremy Richardson Memphis Grizzlies Fort Wayne Mad Ants 12/20-1/7 
Billy Thomas New Jersey Nets Colorado 14ers 12/24-1/7 
Marcus Williams San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/26-12/29 
Keith Langford San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros  12/28-1/7 
DerMarr Johnson San Antonio Spurs Austin Toros 12/29-1/7 
ASSIGNMENT BOARD (27 assignments, 22 players, 15 NBA teams): 
Player NBA Team D-League Team Assignment Date Recall Date 
Ramon Sessions Milwaukee Tulsa 11/7 N/A 
Kyrylo Fesenko Utah Jazz Utah Flash 11/10, 12/6, 12/27 11/30, 12/13 
Steve Novak Houston Rio Grande Valley 11/11 12/16 
Brandon Wallace Boston Utah 11/13 12/18 
JamesOn Curry Chicago Iowa 11/16, 1/7 12/17, N/A 
Kosta Perovic Golden State Bakersfield 11/18 1/6 
Nick Fazekas Dallas Tulsa 11/20 N/A 
Marcin Gortat Orlando Anaheim 11/20 12/2 
Ian Mahinmi San Antonio Austin 11/21 N/A 
Gabe Pruitt Boston Utah 11/23, 12/3 11/26, 12/13 
Coby Karl L.A. Lakers D-Fenders 11/28 12/24 
Alando Tucker Phoenix Albuquerque 11/28 12/17 
Darius Washington San Antonio Austin 11/29, 12/21 12/13, 12/28 
Aaron Brooks Houston Rio Grande Valley 12/6 12/14 
Morris Almond Utah Jazz Utah Flash 12/6 N/A 
Cheikh Samb Detroit Fort Wayne 12/10 12/20 
Taurean Green Portland Idaho 12/10 12/22 
Maurice Ager Dallas Tulsa 12/17 1/6 
D.J. Strawberry Phoenix Albuquerque 12/18 N/A 
Demetris Nichols Chicago Iowa 12/18 1/7 
Mouhamed Sene Seattle Idaho 12/23 N/A 
Cedric Simmons Cleveland Rio Grande Valley 1/2 N/A


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Tony Bobbitt Returns to the 14ers*

DENVER, Jan. 8, 2008 - The Colorado 14ers today announced the acquisition of guard Tony Bobbitt from the NBA Development League available player pool. The veteran is expected to be available when the 14ers play host to the Fort Wayne Mad Ants in Broomfield tonight. 
Bobbitt, a 6-4, 185-pound shooter from Cincinnati returns after a successful stint with the 14ers last season. In 18 games with Colorado he averaged 11.8 points, 1.8 rebounds, and 2.6 assists per contest. Bobbitt was also a key member of the 14ers D-League Western Division Post-Season Championship last season, scoring in double figures in each of Colorado's three playoff games. He had a season high 29 points in the D-League Championship Game at Dakota.

Bobbitt replaces Brian Greene on the 14ers roster. Greene was waived due to injury on Dec. 28. Also today, Colorado has released guard Brandon Dean. The 14ers roster now stands at nine players.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jazz Recall Almond from Utah Flash*

SALT LAKE CITY (January 8, 2008) - Utah Jazz general manager Kevin O'Connor announced today that the team has recalled rookie guard Morris Almond from the Utah Flash of the NBA Development League (D-League). 
Almond, a 6-6, 225-pound guard out of Rice has appeared in three games for the Jazz, playing a total of 12 scoreless minutes. Almond was selected by the Jazz in the first round (25th overall selection) of the 2007 NBA Draft. 

Almond was assigned to the Jazz's D-League affiliate on December 6 and appeared in 10 games (all starts) for the Flash, averaging a league-leading 29.8 points, along with 3.8 rebounds, 1.4 assists and 1.1 steals in 37.6 minutes per game. He was named D-League Player of the Week (Dec. 17-23) after averaging 43.5 points, 6.0 rebounds, and 2.0 steals while shooting 32-of-68 (.471) from the field. During that week, Almond scored a D-League record-tying 51 points in a win over the Austin Toros on December 21. 

Almond will join the Jazz for its game vs. Indiana tonight.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Toros Host Get Fit Night This Thursday*

Austin, TX (January 8, 2008) The Toros will host Get Fit Night this Thursday when they take on the Albuquerque Thunderbirds at the Austin Convention Center. Tip-off is scheduled for 7p.m. Fans should arrive early for a pre-game fair featuring health information and giveaways from community vendors. The first 500 Toros fans will receive a special gift from corporate partners, 24 Hour Fitness and Massage Envy. Eastwood Chiropractic, 3 Graces Spa, Austin Wellness, and American Laser Centers will offer a chance to win services at their respective businesses. 
"The Toros are proud of our partnerships that promote a healthy lifestyle and we look forward to celebrating and showcasing these partnerships on Thursday night. The city of Austin and our opponent, Albuquerque, were both listed by Men's Health Magazine as Most Fit Cities and Best Cities for Men this year," said Toros Chief Operating Officer Billy Widner.

The Toros(12-4) look to continue the franchise high winning streak (10) at home when they host the Albuquerque Thunderbirds Thursday, January 10th and again on Saturday, January 12th. 

For Toros season and group ticket information, call the Toros office at (512) 236-8333 or visit austintoros.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Vipers Acquire Chris Taft*

McAllen, Texas, January 8, 2008 - The Rio Grande Valley Vipers today announced the acquisition of power forward Chris Taft. Taft was a second round draft pick by the Golden State Warriors in the 2005 NBA Draft. 
The Brooklyn, NY native played college basketball at Pittsburg and tied for sixth in Pittsburgh history in career blocked shots (110) in just two seasons, and he was one of only eight players in school history to surpass 100 career blocked shots.
Taft will join the Vipers in Utah as they take on the Flash on Wednesday night. The Vipers return to the Dodge Arena on January 13th where they will host the Albuquerque Thunderbirds. Taft is replacing Gabe Muoneke who left the team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants Lock Up the 14ers*

DENVER - Jan. 8, 2008 - The Fort Wayne Mad Ants picked up their second road win of the season on Tuesday, beating the Colorado 14ers 98-87 at the Broomfield Event Center. Fort Wayne held Colorado to just 34.9% shooting from the field to improve to 7-9 on the season. The 14ers fall to 9-7 with the loss. 
Fort Wayne Head Coach Kent Davison returned to Colorado and beat the team he was the Associate Head Coach for on Joe Wolf's staff last season. Corey Minnifield and Earl Calloway led the way for the Mad Ants with19 points apiece. Sammy Mejia added 17 points and 12 rebounds in the win. 

"The last four games we haven't given up more than 92 points, and we're 3-1 in those games" said Davison. "That says a lot about these players that they have been able to change the style of play that we were playing. They are buying in to what we want to do and it's working."

After trailing 46-44 at the half, Fort Wayne took command of the game in the third quarter. Earl Calloway scored eight of his 19 in the period and the Mad Ants built a seven point lead. Calloway added eight more in the fourth quarter as Fort Wayne outscored Colorado 27-19 in the period to pull away for the win.

Eddie Gill led the way for the 14ers with 20 points, six rebounds, and eight assists. Justin Cage added 13 points in 12 rebounds in the loss.

Colorado's next game comes Thursday night when they will host the Tulsa 66ers in Broomfield. Fort Wayne continues on the road visiting the Utah Flash on Friday night.


----------

